# Failed soap batter not thickening after beating.



## Sha (May 5, 2020)

I’m on my 2nd batch of failed soap. I know my digital scale was on the wrong unit setting for the 1 st batch. Opps!!
I followed directions for Castile soap for the 2nd batch. I measured accurately and checked the temp of the water lye and oil. I mixed them when their temps were within 10 degrees of each other. I used a standard electric beater that has a single stick. Not an emulsion beater. It never thickened to what I saw on line. No trace. I poured it into molds anyway. Where am I going wrong?
Please help. I don’t want to give up!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It's easier to troubleshoot if you list your whole recipe- everything that went in it. Castile soap can take a long time to come to trace and to cure. A stick blender is usually what soapers use to mix the batter to trace. If you can get one I would reccomend it as it saves a lot of time.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Soap Queen has a good tutorial for Castile soap.
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/castile-cold-process-soap-tutorial/


----------



## PurdyBirdy (Oct 6, 2020)

This is a long way down the road but castile soap(100% olive oil) takes a very long time to trace without use of a stick blender. I still, after years of making soap, will make a batch without using the stick blender. I live to watch the changes over a day or so.
So I hope you did not throw this out! It would just take time to 'do it's thang.' And is, or would have been a fine bar if soap.


----------



## Harrysalvatore1989 (Oct 27, 2020)

I am now also thinking about starting soap making. But there are some questions. How long does it take for something decent to start coming out? How long does it take to solidify? What soap base should I use?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Free Beginner's Guide to Soapmaking: Cold Process - Soap Queen


If you want to customize your soap down to the last ingredient, cold process is a great option. This post includes recipes and safety tips.




www.soapqueen.com


----------



## PurdyBirdy (Oct 6, 2020)

Harrysalvatore1989 said:


> I am now also thinking about starting soap making. But there are some questions. How long does it take for something decent to start coming out? How long does it take to solidify? What soap base should I use?


If you learn to do it correctly the answer to your first question is ' not long at all.'
To your second, it depends on the oils/fats you use.
And your 3rd? That will depend on what oils/fats you have available to use.


----------

